# Great Dane/Lab vs. ABPT



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

*In this corner we have Rebel, an American Pit Bull Terrier*









*And in this corner we have Harleigh, a Great Dane/Lab mix*









Who will win?=D

*Shake Paws.. Or sniff that's cool too.*









It looks like Harleigh has taken Rebel down.









*More*


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry but I'm not really seeing any Dane in Harleigh. Cute pix tho


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Rebel is back up and now Harleigh is down.. Kinda. ;-)*









*LOL. This one cracks me up! It looks like Rebel punched Harleigh really hard and she had backlash or something. Maybe its just me. *









*Bitey face.*









*Rebel looks evil in this one. LOL.*









*More*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

*LOL. It looks like they are hugging. Kind of..*









*Still friends? I think so!*









*Rebel after*









*Harleigh after*









*2 videos.. that's all, I promise!*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Harleigh is such a big lug. I love her rolling moves. ;-)*





*Haha. You can hear my brother trying to tell Rebel to sit. Stubborn boy is what he is. By this time they had kind of calmed down.*





DONE! 

These are the times that I wish we had a fenced in yard.. Sigh. Oh well, the leashes didn't stop them from having fun. As you can see.


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

Rebel is too cute


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Sorry but I'm not really seeing any Dane in Harleigh. Cute pix tho


Yeah.. It's just what I was told. I pretty much see a ton of Lab. The only thing that leads me to believe that she has Dane in her is her height and weight. 

She is almost the same weight as a full grown female Lab and she's only 8 months old. But then again, she could just be a poorly bred one. I actually started a thread about that a few weeks ago...

Either way, I'll love her the same!  



Kat_Renee said:


> Rebel is too cute


Thanks! I think so too!


----------

